# Will i be able to gain a significant amount of muscle on an insulin only cycle



## arnyswole33 (Jul 5, 2015)

*Will i be able to gain a significant amount of muscle on an insulin only cycle*

I've already ordered a bottle of humulin r but I'm just wondering what to expect from running it for 6 weeks. I've gotten conflicting answers on the topic. Some say I'll blow up then some say I won't gain anything. My question is with adequate protein and carb intake could i expect atleast 8 pounds of muscle from a 6 week cycle? I'll be using 10-15 ius post workput and ill be doing a 4 on 3 off with metiformin on off days.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jul 5, 2015)

In my experience insulin only is not that great.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 5, 2015)

Humilin r is not all that fast acting so your diet needs to be on point or else you will just gain fat.  Also, in answer to your question, no...  Probably not.


----------



## arnyswole33 (Jul 6, 2015)

Well How many pounds of muscle would you say you were able to put on with just insulin alone?


----------

